# Couleur des calendriers de Google Agenda



## Krstv (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens de passer un bon moment à chercher, je ne trouve l'info nulle part.

J'utilise Google Agenda sur mon iPhone et sur iCal, sur mon mac. Les calendriers ont la même couleur sur Google Agenda et sur le mac, mais pas sur l'iPhone. 

Mon calendrier "Perso" par exemple, est vert sur GAgenda et sur iCal, Bleu sur iPhone.

Savez-vous comment je peux unifier tout ça sans avoir à me caler sur les couleurs décidées arbitrairement par mon iPhone ?


Merci !


----------



## Rémi M (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Sur ton Mac, tu peux changer la couleur dans iCal.

_Pour cela iCal > dans l'onglet de gauche avec les différents groupes (Travail, Personnel) > clic droit sur un > Lire les informations > change de couleur grâce au volet sur la droite du nom_


----------



## corrs78 (4 Novembre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Sur ton Mac, tu peux changer la couleur dans iCal.
> 
> _Pour cela iCal > dans l'onglet de gauche avec les différents groupes (Travail, Personnel) > clic droit sur un > Lire les informations > change de couleur grâce au volet sur la droite du nom_



oui, mais c'est pas ce qu'il souhaite.

Le problème c'est la couleur sur iphone qui est choisie au hasard et qu'on ne peut pas changer.


----------



## _adc (5 Novembre 2010)

J'ai eu le meme souci... et j'ai utilisé une méthode chiante, mais qui finit par marcher...

En gros, le cycle des couleurs sur l'iphone est fixe. Sur iOS 4.1 c'est : 
Violet -> Bleu -> Jaune -> Orange -> Rouge -> Marron -> Vert -> Violet

Donc tu enleves et remets ton agenda perso jusqu'a arriver à la couleur qui t'interesse ;o)

C'est moche, scandaleux, etc. mais au final, ça marche...


----------



## sebtimeout (25 Août 2016)

La solution est simple pour synchroniser les couleurs de l'agenda Google sur IOS est simple:

IOS ne reconnait pas les couleurs proposées par défaut dans les agendas Google mais reconnait très bien les couleurs personnalisés.Il vous faut donc choisir des couleurs personnalisées pour chacun de vos agendas Google. 

Le tuto est ici : http://screencast.com/t/CaF6Ka7B
A+


----------

